# Park Resorts



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Any one besides me used these sites? They have 19 sites that have touring pitches, I have used the two on the north east coast both had indoor heated pools, both have wonderful sea views and enormous golden sandy beaches. The facilities for tourers are very basic but they usually only charge £7.00/night with electricity. I have been to my local one, Crimdon Dene for the last two Tuesdays (we have the twins all day Tuesday overnight and all day Wednesday and this is a good way to keep them amused, especially in the pool) and have booked again for one night next week and it is now only £5.00/night. You can find them on the net.

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Well if you haven't been to one, for the price it's well worth it. I am not interested in this myself but most of these sites also have entertainment.

Ralph


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I stayed at the Kessingland Beach resort during October half term two years ago, I thought that £5 a night was good value as it included hook-up and use of the pool (for the grandchildren) However the site was the boggiest I have come across, they had a tractor on standby to get people on and off :lol: 

I liked it so much that I tried to get in again last year but " Sorry we're fully booked so we're not doing the offer " 

Presumably they are a bit desperate for customers again this year....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds interesting, have you got a link or the www address please.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

http://www.park-resorts.com/

Ralph


----------



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

hi Ralph,
thanks for the link, have just booked for a weekend at ty mawe £8 for the weekend, just for an outing to try out the new van. have been to marten mere near blackpool before, the pitches are a bit on the small side but can put up with that for £8 with entertainment and swimming pool thrown in!!

cheers Russ


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russ, remember if it's rubbish its not my fault but it is cheap.

Ralph


----------

